# Free Sanborn Maps!



## Marko (Sep 29, 2006)

This info was provided by Black_Boogers: Thanks again for an invaluable link!!

 I don't know why some of you are paying for Sanborn Maps...They're available online in .pdf format here: 

http://sanborn.umi.com/ 


 For free! 

 Username: Residence 
 Password: Welcome 

 HTH, 

 Rick


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 30, 2006)

SWEEEEETT
 I could only get my state before
 Better hurry before someone figures it out


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 2, 2006)

hi, i have been trying to excess the sanborn maps.  every time i but in the password.  it comes up page not found.  in small writing  it said your library subscribes to maps of the state. i would like to be able to search them from home.  any sugestions?     rhona


----------



## alan23t5 (Oct 2, 2006)

i tried also i need an password and user name???


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 2, 2006)

hi alan,  did you try the " residence to sign in, welcome"for password?  what state are you trying to get?  let me know if the pass word works for you,  rhona


----------



## bearswede (Oct 2, 2006)

Rhona...

  Try this link...

http://sanborn.umi.com/md/3573/dateid-000001.htm

  Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2006)

> Username: Residence
> Password: Welcome


 I found it's case sensitive, don't use the caps.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 2, 2006)

How did Sanborn designate privys on the maps?  Just as sheds or outbuildings?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2006)

Privys are marked as utilities with info on material it is/was constructed from.

 Hey Ron, How do you register a pasword for the Sanborn site. Looked all over the d*#^ site and can't find any info on that.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 2, 2006)

ha capsoda,look at end of his post.it gives a password and name " residence" and "welcome" as the password[],matt


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess not all the early Sanborn maps showed the privy structures.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2006)

Nope, not enough to clear up a land dispute with my town either. I think were loosing a good chunk of a very small property. They need a bigger sidewalk to not plow or take care of anyway. You can fight city hall over it but it'll cost you your house. S*^&  *$)&  *^%^$) (&*$*@


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2006)

Boy how dum I gotta be. Thanks folks, I made it in. 

 Hey Erick, They have eminite domain, which means we are all just squatters anyway. Can't figure how they can tax you on something you don't own acording to them.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 2, 2006)

I wrote tem for a password..it's not free...

Dear Kevin,[/align] [/align]Thank you for contacting Technical Support. While we do not offer free access to our databases your local library may. We have contracts with libraries that they may offer their patrons free access to our databases from within the library or some of them even from home. If you contact your local library and ask what databases they offer to their patrons and how to gain access they should be able to help you out there. Sorry for any inconvenience that this may have caused.[/align] [/align]
Mathew Graczyk 
ProQuest Information & Learning 
789 E. Eisenhower Parkway 
Ann Arbor, MI 48108-3218 
Electronic Technical Support Consultant 
Tel: 1-800-889-3358 Ext: 2385 
Email: mgraczyk@il.proquest.com 
Sunday-Wednesday 9am-8pm [/align]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I've been cutting through a hole in their system then. I have a feeling it'll get closed pretty soon so you better hurry. I'm gonna go grab what I can now.


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't get it to work for some reason. every time i try i get "PAGE CAN NOT BE FOUND".


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 3, 2006)

Bottleman, did you capitalize the first letter in each word?


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I tried it with the first letters caps locked and all lower case it still wonâ€™t work. I did manage to log on through Rons link but then I had to login again when I wanted to do a search and it wouldnâ€™t work. Oh well, maybe itâ€™s my computer. I will try another computer sometime and see if that works. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## PhilaBottles (Oct 3, 2006)

my girl goes to philadelphia university. its a design / architectual school. she said were gonna go get the maps after mid-terms. 

 the highest bidder gets choice on the maps. im just kidding. we should all have access to these maps because we are smarter than everyone else. bottle diggers are probably one step ahead in evolution.


----------



## alan23t5 (Oct 3, 2006)

it works, im looking for toledo ohio


----------



## golfdogg (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link.I tried to print some maps but they came out fuzzy.Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## opie (Oct 5, 2006)

[sm=lol.gif]WOW. Thanks for the site I've been looking for a FREE Sanborn map site.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 5, 2006)

hi everyone, i much as i have tried, i can not get acess to the sanborn maps[].   i have spent so much time trying to get them, i havn't kept up answering my post.  i  contacted my local library,  they do not have them.  any more sugestions?   rhona


----------



## bearswede (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Rhona...

  Here's a section of Baltimore, 1890...



  Ron


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 5, 2006)

I noticed that if you click enter on your keyboard after you type in the username and password it will not work,but if you click the submit password button it works fine.Or at least this has been the case for me.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Oct 5, 2006)

still dont work here


----------



## portland med. man (Oct 7, 2006)

they are gonna change the password on the site.... because of people writing to them and asking ?????`s and stirring the pot ........... it was supposed to be kinda of secretive ..... not for every bottledigger out there....... thats cause it`s for arch`s and such... but the cat`s out of the bag .... so use it up while you can and mums the word......... least it was.............[>:]


----------



## BittersMax (Sep 27, 2008)

I see the pasword has changed for the map site. Anyone know how to get back in ???


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah I tried.  Or maybe I cant type right......no idea.


----------



## CazDigger (Sep 27, 2008)

All I can say is thanks. I have been using this site free for 2 years and now it is gone.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2008)

It was a great resource while it lasted.Thanks again for posting it.I downloaded a bunch of them but wish I had them all.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 28, 2008)

Congradulations for screwing up another great thing. This login never should have been posted online for anyone to use.

 Chris


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 28, 2008)

Some numbnuts wrote them and whined "How come everyone can get in with this user name and password, and I can't?"
 I'm glad I downloaded every map for my state, about a year ago.
 It had to be someone here, who whined. I can't belive how dumb some people can be.
 Bill


----------



## runvs56 (Sep 28, 2008)

You should be able to still gain access at your local library.. I know I can at mine and print out what I need for a .25 a page.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone wrote years ago by mistake,not a big deal.Atleast it was available for a long time.The State of Ohio, has its maps publicly available to anyone with a instate library card but I grabbed up Illinois & Indiana maps and others while I could.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2008)

IDIOTS
THX A BUNCH


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 28, 2008)

The post about someone from here writing is 2 yrs. old,what makes anyone think they just now got around to shutting the door? I don't know who it was then but why make them feel worse?I never thought it would last this long.


----------



## BittersMax (Sep 29, 2008)

Well there's your answer to who the map police is.  PLEASE DON'T POST ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS FORUM IN REGARD TO THIS SUBJECT for the good of the hobby. But gee officer I only wanted to dig a bottle!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> awwww you two gonna cry? hey, pay the man and see the show....


 
 Hey Lobey, take your own advice and pay for your own health insurance. LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2008)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Ya can't expect a freebee for ever!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My point is that with your views on certain issues you would be the last person I would expect to be admonishing someone for wanting to get a free ride. Just found it ironic and funny.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't disagree with you there; however, there's no need to be a jerk about it. People are just naturally going to jump on anything free, and whine when they can't get it, it's human nature. LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2008)

> as tight as a Scott's backside


 
 You rang. Between the Jewish, Scottish and Indian I can streach a penny until Old Abe squeels like a skool girl.[sm=lol.gif]

 I checked out that site a few times but I already own copies of what they have for my area. The place I want  maps for was at it's peek at the same time as the highly valued American glass was being produced. Well most of it anyway. 1830 to 1870. You know, bear grease pots, cures, historical flasks and such. 

 It was a thriving river front city with over 5000 residents, not including slaves and the Irish and dozens of industries. The slaves were provided their own side of the city with doctors, churches, stores and what ever else they needed. They were paid for their work and not mistreated like your are lead to believe by history books and the media. I have done alot of research on this gone forever little gem of the South and was shocked at what I learned. No one would pay $1800 for a man who was a master craftsman or $1000 for a woman who made some of the finest hand enameled chinaberry seed jewelry in the world and then starve and beat them!!! I have seen the pay ledgers for their work and their ownership papers. Besides, if you needed to beat someone there were always the Irish...[] They would do the dangerous work for a nickle a day so no since wasting a well trained slave.

 Anyway the town has hardly been touched and the city dump has never been located and there were some very famous historical figures who lived there. It is really tough territory to move through and as in most rural southern areas everyone is suspicious of outsiders. I need to get back there and do some more looking.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 30, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken you can buy sanborn maps from the company but the cost is crazy something like $159.95 for 3 or 6 pages I don't remember what i was told well considering that the 1890 map of baltimore is about 300 pages and your average small town is about 20. Thats a pretty hefty price tag for maps which honestly are only useful for showing the property boundrys. Very few of these maps show the privy locations and the ones that are shown are generally later pits not usually worth digging.  It really doesn't bother me I have library cards for the states I dig in and the library of congress so I can get the maps through the librarys. But it was convienit to be able to get all the maps under one login and at one site.

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2008)

They wanted 1300 bucks for three different years of Pensacola, Florida maps and it ain't exactally a metropolis. Got through the local university for free.


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

As a member of my local historical society, I can get all the Sanborns I want. Most areas probably have either a historical society or library where they can be obtained. The online access was convenient. However, many of the years for my area are not complete online. 

 The company that owns the rights to the maps is looking to make a return on their investment, just like anyone else. There are other ways to get the maps, so it is not the end of the world. As Chris stated, their usefulness is limited as far as finding privies. However, they do contain a lot of interesting historical information. ~Jim


----------



## bottlesam (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I finally have a answer as to what happened at the Sanborn Site. It was only a matter of time before some fool or fool's ruined this for everybody. That's why the log on information and URL should *never* have been posted on this site to begin with. *Moderators? DUH!* What did you think was going to happen, posting it all over the internet??? Would you post a exact digging location, producing pontiled colored sodas and medicines?
 I was privy to this info long before it was "published" on this site. Do you think I would post it on this site? Hell no! I knew some idiot or idiot's would screw it up for everyone. That's why I downloaded everything I could possibly need, before it disappeared. Years ago. Yes, I shared it with the people I knew who could be trusted in 5 different states. I knew they, in turn, would share the info with people they also knew could be trusted.
 Sure, I could pay for the material, like to Lewis the map man for 10-25 cents per page. But, for a large city say 200 pages, times 3 different years, that is a lot of money. Some people are getting this information free through librarys, historical societys, and the like. Information that *should be free* to the public anyway. Thanks to all who wrote to the site or screwed this up for us all.
 bottlesam


----------

